# Iron Quilter Challenge at MSQC



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Anyone else doing this? I didn't care too much for the charm packs that have to be used -- too many colours -- but I do like a challenge, so decided to try it. Plus the video is absolutely hilarious. http://www.missouriquiltco.com/content/ironquilter

I stood out in freezing weather in an ice storm to take the picture, but taking it inside didn't show the colours to good advantage. It was fun seeing what I could come up with using such an "interesting" charm pack. The pattern is Next Generation Magic Nine by Lyn Brown. It's a pattern I will certainly use again, but not quite so scrappy.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome!! I didn't enter the contest, but I sure took advantage of the price of the charm pack. 

BTW, I wasn't quite sure what to do with that bright yellow in there, but you made it work.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOWZERS!! Great job!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice---I like the butterflies!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice work. The colors kind of grow on ya.  

Elaine


----------

